# How to code PTA of Radial Artery



## Chlrtrep (Aug 14, 2015)

Physician performed LHC via radial artery.  Physician had difficulty passing wire and performed an angiogram of left arm. This showed and stenosis distal portion of radial artery.  Physician performed a PTA of Radial artery.

I cannot find a CPT code for this procedure  can you use 35475?

Any suggestions?


----------



## blondie525 (Aug 18, 2015)

Correct. There isn't a specific code for PTA of upper extremities.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 18, 2015)

Chlrtrep said:


> Physician performed LHC via radial artery.  Physician had difficulty passing wire and performed an angiogram of left arm. This showed and stenosis distal portion of radial artery.  Physician performed a PTA of Radial artery.
> 
> I cannot find a CPT code for this procedure  can you use 35475?
> 
> Any suggestions?



Yes you can use 35475 - Brachiocephalic vessel Angioplasty
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## Chlrtrep (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for the comfirmation!


----------



## willnat2 (Feb 8, 2017)

In 2017 would we use 37246 for PTA of the radial artery?

Thank you


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Feb 15, 2017)

willnat2 said:


> In 2017 would we use 37246 for PTA of the radial artery?
> 
> Thank you



Good question! Yes you can, but the description has changed. It is arterial angioplasty, initial vessel.

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## willnat2 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you so much Jim!


----------

